# Riverside Airshow 2012



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2012)

Something to think about doing this weekend if you live close to Riverside.

Riverside Airshow Homepage: Riverside Airshow Homepage
20th Annual Airshow - March 31, 2012 - 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM
Riverside Airport - 6951 Flight Road - Riverside, CA 92504

Tentative Riverside Airshow Schedule: Riverside Airshow Schedule

7:00	Airshow Pancake Breakfast on the Ramp
9:30	Airport closes for Airshow 2012
9:50	Just In Time Skydivers Jump With American Flag
10:05	Welcome Address by Congressman Ken Calvert; Mayor Ronald Loveridge; 3rd Ward Councilman Rusty Bailey; Introduction of City Council; Other Dignitaries; Airport Director, Mark Ripley; Air Show Board Members; Airboss Chris Davis, Airshow Chairman Mike Lindgren and Airshow Coordinator Tom Miller
10:15	Fly-bys by USAF KC-135 “Stratotanker”
10:20	Frank Donnelly with Dr. D’s Old-Time Aerobatics (AM Performance)
10:30	Silver Wings Aerobatics and Wing Walking (AM Performance)
10:40	John Collver’s T-6 “War Dog” Aerobatics (AM Performance)
10:50	Smoke-n-Thunder Jet Car race with John Collver (AM Performance)
11:00	Jon Melby Pitts Muscle Bi-Plane Aerobatics (AM Performance)
11:10	Doug Jardine’s Sbach 342 “Thunderbolt” Aerobatics (AM Performance)
11:20	Tim Weber “GEICO MXS”Aerobatics (AM Performance)
11:40	T-6 “Texan” Formation Fly-bys
11:50	Corona Remote Control Club
12:20	Fly-bys by USAF F-16 “Viper”
12:30	Riverside Police Department Helicopter Chase and Demonstration
12:50	Riverside Police Department K-9 Demo in front of announcers stand
1:10	Just In Time Skydivers (PM Performance)
1:25	Silver Wings Aerobatics and Wing Walking (PM Performance)
1:45	Frank Donnelly with Dr. D’s Old Time Aerobatics (PM Performance)
2:00	Jon Melby Pitts Muscle Bi-Plane Aerobatics (PM Performance)
2:20	Doug Jardine’s Sbach 342 “Thunderbolt”Aerobatics (PM Performance)
2:35	John Collver’s T-6 “War Dog Aerobatics (PM Performance)
2:50	Smoke-n-Thunder Jet Car re-match with John Collver (PM Performance)
3:10	Tim Weber “GEICO MXS” Aerobatics (PM Performance)
3:25	USAF A-10 “Thunderbolt II” with P-38 “Lightning” “Heritage Flight”
3:40	C-17 “Globemaster III” Departure and Fly-Bys
3:50	CAF, P-51 and Mixed Warbird Fly-bys and Departures
4:00	End of Airport Open House Program and Airshow 2012

There is also a classic cars show at this event.


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a great show, but I'm saving my nickles and dimes for Chino.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2012)

John Melby and Doug Jardine are great guys. They put on a good show and the Sbach is a real beauty. It's a shame the USAF disbanded the C-17 demo team. That was always a highlight of the show. Enjoy it! I'm already committed for the T-34 Gathering, which is the same weekend this year. No brainer for me though, watch airplanes from the ground, or watch them from the rear cockpit. 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a great time at Palm Springs Eric. I am looking forward to your air to air shots. 8)


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2012)

It should be good. I am trying out the new lens for air-to-air on Friday. I'm a little nervous using a prime in the cockpit, but it's good to stretch the comfort zone now and again.


----------



## ontos (Apr 1, 2012)

Well again I didn't get to go to the Riverside show, had to go to Arizona and do some home repairs. But when I got back to Riverside, my wife and daughter gave me a years membership to The "Planes of Fame" Air Museum for my Birthday Tuesday, fantastic, I don't have to pay for the Chino Air Show 8) I will be there Wheels, we can meet up mate.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2012)

With the weather being so lousy in the morning I didn't go to the show either.

I volunteered at the PoF museum so I will be working at the airshow both days. I don't know where I am going to be stationed but when I am certain I will let you know. If you drop in on a Saturday I am there _detailing_ (Read that to mean washing and cleaning.) the planes. 

I know you are a real P-38 fan and Saturday the 7th, this coming Saturday, Planes of Fame will be hosting what I am told will be the last reunion of the 475th fighter group for the monthly event. Planes of Fame also intends to fly their P-38 as part of the monthly event.



PoF Events calendar said:


> *WHAT:* Planes of Fame proudly presents the *‘475th Fighter Group’,* featuring our P-38 Lightning. The 475th Fighter Group established a permanent home here at Planes of Fame for the artifacts, photographs, records and memories of the U.S. Army Air Force unit that accounted for the 562 victories, two Presidential Unit Citations, and produced 42 "Aces" in the South Pacific combat area. It was unique in that it was the first all Lockheed P-38 group. Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of veterans and aviation historians followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration, featuring the P-38 Lightning. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman.
> 
> *WHO:* Eight veterans of the 475th Fighter Group will present the Group’s history and their stories of courage and sacrifice, as well as the experience of flying one of America’s premier fighters of WW2, the P-38 Lightning. Speakers from the 475th will include *Col. Perry J. "PJ" Dahl* and *Captain Joseph M. Forster,* both were aces with 9 confirmed kills each. Perry Dahl is currently President, Emeritus and board member of the 475th Fighter Group Historical Foundation. Kevin Thompson – Planes of Fame Air Museum Historian, Airshow Announcer and Moderator of Living History Flying Day events, will be moderate the presentation.
> 
> ...


Barring any unforeseen circumstances I will be there for this event.


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 1, 2012)

best job I could think about


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Found these while searching for pictures and videos of the show. Thought they were worth sharing. 8)

Riverside Airshow 2012 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7vAstnCNc_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7vAstnCNc_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7vAstnCNc_


Riverside Airshow 2012 Search @ YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...16099.0.816995.1.1.0.0.0 .0.196.196.0j1.1.0.

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Pictures*

Riverside Airshow 2012 - Riverside - 03/31/12 @ Fence Check: Fence Check Aviation Photography | United States - California - Riverside Airshow 2012 - Riverside - 03/31/12

Riverside Airshow 2012 - Riverside - 03/31/12 by Britt Dietz: Riverside Airport Airshow 2012 - Photography by Britt Dietz


Wheels


----------

